# ¡¡Feliz cumpleaños RAYINES!!



## krolaina

*En el día de tu cumpleaños*

En el día de tu cumpleaños
todo lo mejor te debe acompañar,
ya que Dios le da esa gracia
a solo aquel que sabe amar.​Es un hermoso día, un nuevo
amanecer, un año mas de vida
en esta lucha que aprender.

Es tu cumpleaños razón de festejar,
ilusión de seguir viviendo
durante muchos años mas.
Mucha alegría y paz en tu alma 
deben estar, no dejes que la
tristeza invada ese lugar, pues
hoy es un día de reir y cantar.

En el día de tu cumpleaños qué
más te puedo desear que no sea
amor y mucha felicidad. 

(Anónimo).

MUCHAS FELICIDADES​Carolina.​


----------



## Soledad Medina

*Querida Inesita:*
*Te deseo un cumpleaños lleno de salud y sonrisas. Cada nuevo año nos presenta nuevos retos y la oportunidad de hacer nuestros sueños realidad.  Ojalá que puedas alcanzar muchos de los tuyos.*

*Que Dios te bendiga.*
*Un abrazo*
*Soledad*


----------



## Antpax

Ya que me toca felicitarte después de Krol y Sole, y es imposible decirlo mejor que ellas, me voy a marcar un Dudu y ser escueto: ¡Muchas Felicidades Inés, siempre es un placer felicitarte, ya sea por tus 60 o tus 6000!

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## Sallyb36

Feliz cumpleaños Rayines.


----------



## Philippa

*¡¡MUY FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS INÉS!!​*


----------



## Cecilio

¡¡¡ FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS, RAYINES !!!


​


----------



## lazarus1907

*¡Feliz cumpleaños, Inés!*

(No lo he podido poner más grande)


----------



## Dudu678

Feliz cumpleaños.

Yo no lo he podido poner más pequeño.


----------



## Mate

* Feliz cumple, Inés  *
(y otro verso no esperés )​


----------



## alc112

Feliz cumple, Inés!!!


----------



## Mei

¡Felicidades! 

Mei


----------



## BETOREYES

****¡¡¡ FELICIDADES MUJER!!!****


----------



## Eugin

Querida Inés, creo que el mejor regalo que te podemos hacer es dejarte tranquila por un día, "tu día" y no atosigarte con preguntas sobre gramática y estilos del español... 

Disfrutá de tu día como lo que sos, una reina, ¡la reina del foro de gramática y del correcto esañol!!
Este presente es para alegrar un poquito más el día  . 

Con todo cariño,

Euge.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

*FELIZ CUMPLE!!!!!!!!*
Querida Ines, siempre tan oportuna y explicativa, que bueno compartir contigo. deseo que sigas con la cumplidera (de años) y poder contar contigo muchisimo más...

Un beso y abrazo de oso. 

Rosangelus


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Tranquila Inés, verás cómo, a partir de ahora, los años pasan más lentamente...
¿Alguna vez te dije que nunca seremos tan jóvenes como ahora? 

¡¡Feliz cumpleaños!!​


----------



## heidita

*¡Feliz cumpleaños, Inés!*
** 
*¡¡Voy a ser yo menos!! *
* *
Siempre tan paciente, ¡cómo lo harás? jejej, esto es el mensaje de David y *Goliat.*
 
*¡Que cumplas muchos más! *


----------



## jlc246

(to the "Happy Birthday" tune)

Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday dear Rayines 
Happy Birthday to you

¡Feliz cumpleaños Rayines!

jlc


----------



## Rayines

A todos, a todos, a todos,¡¡¡¡muchísimas gracias!!! No puedo dejar de nombrarlos:
Carolina: por abrir el hilo.
Soledad Medina: siempre incorporando esa dosis de afecto tan necesaria en tus mensajes.
Hormiga: no me importa que te hayas pasado al club de los escuetos .¡Tus palabras siempre son bienvenidas! 
Sally: No te conozco, ¡pero es una agradable sorpresa verte por aquí!
Philippa: Sabés lo contenta que me pone tu presencia.
Cecilio: Siempre tan amable cruzando el charco para saludarme.
Dudu y lazarus: ¡Bueno, no peleen por favor, que si es más chico, o más grande!, ya saben que una felicitación no sería lo mismo sin ustedes .
Mateamargo: ¡No importan las rimas, sólo la intención vale!, gracias .
Ale y Mei:*¡¡No saben lo contenta que me pone re-encontrarlos por acá!!*  
Beto: ¡qué decirte!...estoy descubriendo tu sentido del humor...(tu última intervención en el decálogo de los foreros me hizo llorar de risa), aunque no entienda mucho lo de la seta .
Eugin y ROSANGELUS: ¡Siempre agradezco también su presencia afectuosa!
Víctor: ¡Pero no era necesario que me lo dijeras! ¡Hoy comienza realmente el resto de mi juventud!  
Heidita: ¡No lo puedo creer !...¿Lo estás imitando a BETOREYES?:Siempre tan paciente, ¡cómo lo harás? jejej, esto es el mensaje de David y *Goliat. *Bueno...ehem...¡sigue practicando! 
jlc246: Te salió muy entonado, ¡gracias por intervenir en el hilo!


----------



## totor

*¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES, INÉS!*

*¡Y QUE CUMPLAS MUCHOS MENOS!* ​


----------



## alc112

Rayines said:


> Ale y Mei:*¡¡No saben lo contenta que me pone re-encontrarlos por acá!!*



Era la sorpresa


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

* ¡Feliz    cumpleaños,    Inés! *

Llego tarde, pero te deseo todo lo mejor para 2007.

un abrazo,
Chaska


----------



## Rayines

totor said:


> *.............................*
> *¡Y QUE CUMPLAS MUCHOS MENOS!* ​


¡Menos, menos cada día! 



alc112 said:


> Era la sorpresa


¡¡Y qué sorpresa!!  



Chaska Ñawi said:


> *.............................*
> Llego tarde, pero te deseo todo lo mejor para 2007.
> 
> un abrazo,
> Chaska


Por supuesto no es tarde, ¡¡pienso seguir cumpliéndolos durante todo el año 2007!! , Gracias.......


----------



## Fernita

*¡¡¡¡¡MUY FELIZ CUMPLE !!!!*​ 
*Querida Inés: te deseo todo lo mejor y GRACIAS POR TANTA COLABORACIÓN EN EL FORO. *

*CON TODO CARIÑO,*
*Fernita.*​


----------



## Rayines

Fernita said:


> *¡¡¡¡¡MUY FELIZ CUMPLE !!!!*
> 
> 
> *Querida Inés: te deseo todo lo mejor y GRACIAS POR TANTA COLABORACIÓN EN EL FORO. *​
> *CON TODO CARIÑO,*
> *Fernita.*​


¡¡Graaacias Fernitaaaa!!


----------



## alexacohen

Tarde... pero feliz cumple, Inés. Y felicidades también por los muchos mil posts!
Alexa


----------



## Rayines

alexacohen said:


> Tarde... pero feliz cumple, Inés. Y felicidades también por los muchos mil posts!
> Alexa


Muchas gracias por ambas felicitaciones, Alexa .


----------

